# SA Recordings by Spitfire Audio



## fiestared (Jan 17, 2019)

I received this mail from Spitfire Audio...

We are excited to announce the launch of https://spitfireaudio.us2.list-manage.com/track/click?u=147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd&id=ecb83c9931&e=7f1ea51144 (SA Recordings), a record label and music platform dedicated to unearthing and fostering sounds and recordings from some of the world's most exciting contemporary composers.


----------



## Matt Riley (Jan 17, 2019)

I saw that too. I just wonder how relevant record labels are in today’s market.


----------



## ism (Jan 17, 2019)

The obvious comparison here is to Erased Tapes ... and more of whatever it is Erased Tapes is doing is an exciting prospect.


----------



## ka00 (Jan 17, 2019)

Matt Riley said:


> I saw that too. I just wonder how relevant record labels are in today’s market.



No matter what else they might have planned that we don’t know about, it’s relevant at the very least from the standpoint of providing curation for music that exists but no one knows about. It’s about championing and marketing certain musicians because they match the tastes of the curators or whatever the “brand” of SA Recordings is or will be.

There are very few obstacles to making music today, and then posting it somewhere on the internet or Spotify etc. Yet there will always be obstacles to getting it heard. A label affiliation helps with that to the degree that the label builds an audience for itself and its roster.


----------



## puremusic (Jan 17, 2019)

That sold out quick. I'm too slow, it might've been nice to have new vinyl to play.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 17, 2019)

puremusic said:


> That sold out quick. I'm too slow, it might've been nice to have new vinyl to play.



They said it was sold out in the email announcing the release so...who bought it? Spitfire Audio staff?? lol


----------



## puremusic (Jan 17, 2019)

Yes I think with only 16 prints it must've gone to friends and coworkers.


----------



## puremusic (Jan 17, 2019)

I never got that email though. Was it a standard Spitfire mailing list mailing? Could be it's still coming out staggered rather than all at once I guess if so as I am on that list.


----------



## dflood (Jan 17, 2019)

I did think it was a bit odd getting an email for a limited edition product that I could not buy. However, the recordings are lovely and they are available on iTunes. As was said earlier, the hardest thing in this business is to get noticed, so congrats to SA for promoting music and artists they believe in. I'll be interested in future releases from their new label.


----------

